# wheel spacers question for ones that have had them



## slinger400 (Feb 25, 2016)

Have a question "to the ppl that have used" the kind that spin on to the studs 1-1/2 inch is what i got on my 4X4 quad.got them dirt cheap,figured i give them a try,Iv made sure they were tight an lock tighted them on the studs an made sure the lug nuts were also tight 

To anyone that are using them or have used them any problems ????? Iv heard they can come loose or break off but i am not going to be jumping my quad 

Please "No Haters" i know some don't like em


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Most around here don't use the stud-extender type because of the much larger and heavier tires & wheels they use in mud. Some that have did find they tend to break the studs near the hubs but...contrary to popular opinion, there are those out there that have had no issues with them or the plastic type spacers either so...I would say if you start breaking studs, better try something else.


----------



## slinger400 (Feb 25, 2016)

[/QUOTE]" I would say if you start breaking studs, better try something else"

True That!!! I got stock size tires an tires are not that aggressive,glad i got a parts bike i can just swap the hubs if they break the studs off


----------

